# makro



## homeruk (Apr 28, 2017)

has a  slower wander around makro today rather than a fly in grab and get out as usual and noticed they do pork shanks at £1.99 a kg

also ox cheeks and beef short ribs which looked 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  with the nice yellow cream colored fat on them at just £4.99 kg will have to pick these up next trip

cubed pork belly burnt ends for us this weekend


----------



## molove (Apr 28, 2017)

I've had both the ox cheeks and short ribs from Makro, both are good, I particularly like the short ribs.

It's worth having a good look through the short ribs they have on sale as some are definitely more meaty than others, and sometimes the 2 pieces in the packet are substantially different in size and meatiness.

I think their slabs of pork belly are good value too, I generally divide them into 3, make 2 into bacon and roast the other third.

I also like their picanha which is great reverse seared to medium rare.


----------



## sotv (Apr 28, 2017)

I joined my local Bookers this week, not visited it yet, but looking forward to popping in over the bank holiday weekend to see what the butchers counter is like.


----------



## homeruk (Apr 28, 2017)

Maybe a pot luck thing but the two bookers i visited i was not impressed with them very run down and small butchers departments find makro much better all round


----------



## sotv (Apr 28, 2017)

Unfortunately my nearest 2 Makro's are 20 miles either side of me, whereas the Bookers is within a mile. Hopefully it will be a decent one, if not nothing lost, as membership was free.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 29, 2017)

They closed our local Makro:-(

Have two Bookers I use Mansfield OK for meat, but Derby has a better range of fresh meat.


----------

